# Done with Gatorskins, recommendations?



## rocklax (Feb 7, 2004)

I've been riding Gatotskins for as long as I can remember and until recently have been really happy with them. My weight has always been 190-210 (depending on the time of the year) and I've always run the same PSI. The last three that I've put on have all had a side wall failure, so I'm done with Conti, it's time to expand my tire horizons.

Any recommendations? I don't really want to spend over $50-60 per tire max. I ride rural back roads in western NY, so they need to be able to take a beating.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

A similar but better tire IMO is the Maxxis Refuse. Incredible flat protection. Decent roll and handling. 

If you want better handling and rolling resistance with still good flat protection I think the Vittoria Rubino Pro are tough to beat.


----------



## BelgianHammer (Apr 10, 2012)

I chucked my Gators (and a few other brands) many moon ago when I went to Vittoria Rubino Pros, 25c. Vittoria has just made an outstanding all around tire in the Rubino Pro. At 150TPI, comfortable, good grip, tough as snot _(must be since so many of us here in Belgium pound these things relentlessly over pave sections, sometimes all season_) and a tire life that honestly confuses me when at >5000 miles they are still pounding along......I'm nonplussed to explain why others in any country are not riding these tires. The only other tire, imho, that can somewhat compare to Vit's Rubino Pros are the Michelins Pro Service Course iterations, but they are quite a bit more expensive than the Rubino Pros, plus they are not anywhere near as durable. 

Good luck, Rocklax, in your search!!

(_btw, I'm 195-200 lbs_ )


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

BelgianHammer said:


> I chucked my Gators (and a few other brands) many moon ago when I went to Vittoria Rubino Pros, 25c. Vittoria has just made an outstanding all around tire in the Rubino Pro. At 150TPI, comfortable, good grip, tough as snot _(must be since so many of us here in Belgium pound these things relentlessly over pave sections, sometimes all season_) and a tire life that honestly confuses me when at >5000 miles they are still pounding along......I'm nonplussed to explain why others in any country are not riding these tires. The only other tire, imho, that can somewhat compare to Vit's Rubino Pros are the Michelins Pro Service Course iterations, but they are quite a bit more expensive than the Rubino Pros, plus they are not anywhere near as durable.
> 
> Good luck, Rocklax, in your search!!
> 
> (_btw, I'm 195-200 lbs_ )


Don't get me wrong but Rubino Pro and sidewall protection? And a Michelin Pro Service Course? Sorry but this is a race tyre with zero sidewall and puncture protection.

Now if you ride just in dry summery weather -- fine. But I got the impression the OP has had a reason to mount Gatorskins, which most likely points to winter riding, or commuting or rding a lot in rain or century rides without the hassle to worry about punctures.


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

rocklax said:


> I've been riding Gatotskins for as long as I can remember and until recently have been really happy with them. My weight has always been 190-210 (depending on the time of the year) and I've always run the same PSI. The last three that I've put on have all had a side wall failure, so I'm done with Conti, it's time to expand my tire horizons.
> 
> Any recommendations? I don't really want to spend over $50-60 per tire max. I ride rural back roads in western NY, so they need to be able to take a beating.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


I have had good luck with Vredestein Fortezza Senso Xtreme Weather in size 25 mm, 120 tpi.

Note: The tyre in size 25mm is slightly larger than the Gatorskin in size 25 mm: arc length: 67mm vs 64 mm.

They are also much more comfortable than Gatorskins. I often run it rear/front 9 bar/8 bar. I couldn't do it with Gatorskins (scared of dental fillings falling out).

Official retail price is a dream number, though. However, Ribble often has good deals on the 700/25c Vredestein Fortezza Senso Xtreme Weather. 


Another option: Michelin Endurance. Wouldn't go for the 23 mm version as way too narrow: arc length = 60mm. Although the 25 mm version again is too big maybe: arc length=72 mm.


----------



## rocklax (Feb 7, 2004)

I do get wet weather riding, and when the snow/slush allows get some rides year round (that being said my tolerance to slinging slush at 18-25 mph at 30 degrees has diminished). The roads that I typically ride are downright awful and I've come to like having a tire with some puncture resistance. Our roads are filled with potholes, road salt, and plenty of natural and manmade debris. Over the past few years I've been overjoyed with the overall lack of flats that the Gatorskins have provided me, maybe I was just lucky. I don't know what is new, as that I haven't changed much, but I'm pretty frustrated that my last 3 tires sidewall seam has blown. I check my PSI every single time I ride and take care (at least as much as possible) to not destroy my tires.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

BelgianHammer said:


> I chucked my Gators (and a few other brands) many moon ago when I went to Vittoria Rubino Pros, 25c. Vittoria has just made an outstanding all around tire in the Rubino Pro. At 150TPI, comfortable, good grip, tough as snot _(must be since so many of us here in Belgium pound these things relentlessly over pave sections, sometimes all season_) and a tire life that honestly confuses me when at >5000 miles they are still pounding along......I'm nonplussed to explain why others in any country are not riding these tires. The only other tire, imho, that can somewhat compare to Vit's Rubino Pros are the Michelins Pro Service Course iterations, but they are quite a bit more expensive than the Rubino Pros, plus they are not anywhere near as durable.
> 
> Good luck, Rocklax, in your search!!
> 
> (_btw, I'm 195-200 lbs_ )


this^

I've also had great results with Rubino Pros 25c. Decent light tire that runs 5000+ miles and very few flats. I run them back and forth on my gravel lane (1/2 mile) and on some gravel roads with no problems at all. Over the years I've managed to find them for $25-$30. I have to be careful or I end up buying more then I can wear out.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Conti All Seasons 28C [25-6mm in real life] I find more flat resistant than the Gators by a lot. The sidewall not their strongest point, so suggest no big gravel... But the tread does not seem to cut or pick up stuff. 

The treaded Rubino folding in black I have on one bike seem very good in 25C, not flatted yet. [until next ride now that I said that] 

I have some slick Rubinos that have not been used enough for me to comment on yet. But these ride better than the GP All Season, and definitely ride better than the Gators which we will only use on the tandem rear and use an All Season up front.

I am anti Gators as I find the feel and road sense is not there which I like to feel.
Specialized's Armadillo tire is even worse for feel to me, I pulled them off after one ride. But I bet they are near bomb proof...


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

J.R. said:


> I've also had great results with Rubino Pros 25c.



Slick or treaded ??


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a pair of gatorskins on my backup bike. Not impressed one of the sidewalls puncture in a gravel parking lot. I bought a set of Nashbar Duro Comp for training tires and have ended up just using them for everything. They are tough, grip well and ride great. $25 a tire. Pretty hard to beat. I am a charity ride and bike club rider so I don't race. Lots of backwoods riding.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

I've also had really good experiences with the maxxis refuse as a durable, long wearing tire. I recommend them to anyone that's looking for new tires and don't plan to race. It's not fast rolling but you shouldn't need to replace it for quite a while either and i think it grips in the wet better than the gatorskins ever did.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

robt57 said:


> Slick or treaded ??


Slick,

I'm still working on this buy from 2013.

Order Detail
Status	Description	Total Price
In This Shipment	Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick Folding Road Cycling Tire, 5434R-01-700X25 
You purchased: 6 at $21.20 $127.20

Subtotal:	$127.20 
Tax: $0.00 
Shipping ( UPS Ground )	$0.00 
TOTAL: $127.20


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I like the Conti GP4000S tires, and also the Michelin Pro 4 race tires. The Contis are wider and I prefer then overall, but gotta have tires with colored sidewalls for some of the bikes, thus the Michelins. 

You can get the Contis for $40/tire and the Michelins for $35/tire at Ribble. Spend over a set amount ($100?) and shipping is free. Stock up on tubes there too.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

pmf said:


> I like the Conti GP4000S tires, and also the Michelin Pro 4 race tires. The Contis are wider and I prefer then overall, but gotta have tires with colored sidewalls for some of the bikes, thus the Michelins.
> 
> You can get the Contis for $40/tire and the Michelins for $35/tire at Ribble. Spend over a set amount ($100?) and shipping is free. Stock up on tubes there too.


I second both of these tires, I use the Michelins on my single because I feel they ride smoother. I use GP4000S on my tandem because they are more durable. I recentlly switched rear tire on the tandem to a Michelin Pro 4 endurance which resulted in a smoother ride so that is is also a good choice for a durable tire also.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Lot of tires out there that are better than Contis. Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick, Hutchinson Intensive Hardskin (careful, one is a clincher and one is a tubeless, so get the right one), Specialized Roubaix Pro (these I think are still on sale, get one for $40 and get the second for free), and the Michelin Pro4 Service Course.

Search for sales, often you can find these at around 45% to 65% off except the Specialized which like Conti uses fixed pricing except for that Roubaix Pro tire for the time being anyways.


----------



## rocklax (Feb 7, 2004)

Just ordered two tires. I'm going to try out a pair of Vredestein Fortezza TriComp's.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

rocklax said:


> Just ordered two tires. I'm going to try out a pair of Vredestein Fortezza TriComp's.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice.


Vreds shed threads ...


----------



## rocklax (Feb 7, 2004)

pmf said:


> Vreds shed threads ...


Your post confuses me?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

rocklax said:


> Your post confuses me?


Put about 800-1000 miles on them and you'll understand what I wrote. 

Unless Vred Tricomps have changed in the 15 or so years since I used them, the sidewalls will start unraveling and little threads stick out the side of the tire. It's no big deal, and doesn't affect the performance of the tire. You can pull them off. 

I never found them to be that great of a riding tire. But they can't be worse than those nasty Gatorskins.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I used Tri Comps upon a friend's recommendation early 2000s. Ride as nice or nicer than anything else, but that cost me. The edges of the thread de-laminated, and the rear one was getting way more than I was willing to leave it on in one place in particular. I also found the cut very easily. But I ran way to high pressures in 23s back then. And being purple [placenta colored] I also scrubbed them o keep them clean with just soap and hot water which may have not helped or sped the issue up.

Considering the initial cost then, and short life/miles before I took off the rear...
I never tried them again. They rode SO nice as I would love to hear if the lamination issue has got resolved. I gave the front to the friend that recommended them.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

I love the vreds. Been riding on them for about 4 or 5 years after a long time (too long) on conti GP series.

I've had no problems with the vreds -- with threads, cuts or flats. And the ride is awesome.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

You may want to consider the specialized roubaix or armadillo. Specialized had a buy one get one free deal going on last month. It might still be happening. Call a shop to find out. 

Specialized Bicycle Components

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Another vote for Rubino Pros. They are fantastic training tires.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Another vote for Rubino Pros. They are fantastic training tires.



Slicks or the treaded ones ?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

robt57 said:


> Slicks or the treaded ones ?


I've used both.

I like both. I get the personal feeling that the treaded shoulder version is a *hair* more durable, but not by much.


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

I just bought a pair of Specialized Turbo pro tires in 28 on the buy on get one free deal they have been having on, think it's good till the end of the month(May) The Rouboix or armadillo might be more flat resistant than the turbo pro model I got and I think those are also part of the tire deal, My turbo pro 28's are right at about 255G (advertised at 250) and ride a lot better then the 28 gatorskins I had been ridding before, hopefully their flat protection is decent. But 2 nice ridding tires for $40 is really a good deal, so I took them up on it>


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

single1x1 said:


> I just bought a pair of Specialized Turbo pro tires in 28 on the buy on get one free deal they have been having on, think it's good till the end of the month(May) The Rouboix or armadillo might be more flat resistant than the turbo pro model I got and I think those are also part of the tire deal, My turbo pro 28's are right at about 255G (advertised at 250) and ride a lot better then the 28 gatorskins I had been ridding before, hopefully their flat protection is decent. But 2 nice ridding tires for $40 is really a good deal, so I took them up on it>


I had those in 23s. Great riding tire. But a flat every other ride.


----------



## Aladin (Oct 5, 2014)

BelgianHammer said:


> I chucked my Gators (and a few other brands) many moon ago when I went to Vittoria Rubino Pros, 25c. Vittoria has just made an outstanding all around tire in the Rubino Pro. At 150TPI, comfortable, good grip, tough as snot _(must be since so many of us here in Belgium pound these things relentlessly over pave sections, sometimes all season_) and a tire life that honestly confuses me when at >5000 miles they are still pounding along......I'm nonplussed to explain why others in any country are not riding these tires. The only other tire, imho, that can somewhat compare to Vit's Rubino Pros are the Michelins Pro Service Course iterations, but they are quite a bit more expensive than the Rubino Pros, plus they are not anywhere near as durable.
> 
> Good luck, Rocklax, in your search!!
> 
> (_btw, I'm 195-200 lbs_ )



Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick Clincher Road Tyre | ProBikeKit.com

Is this the tire your recommending?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Aladin said:


> Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick Clincher Road Tyre | ProBikeKit.com
> 
> Is this the tire your recommending?


Not to me but that would be my choice. Not currently riding the Slicks cause the shop had the regular version but I like the slicks. Great all around tire.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

rocklax said:


> I've been riding Gatotskins for as long as I can remember and until recently have been really happy with them. My weight has always been 190-210 (depending on the time of the year) and I've always run the same PSI. The last three that I've put on have all had a side wall failure, so I'm done with Conti, it's time to expand my tire horizons.
> 
> Any recommendations? I don't really want to spend over $50-60 per tire max. I ride rural back roads in western NY, so they need to be able to take a beating.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Michelin Pro-4 Endurance. On sale under $40.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

robdamanii said:


> I've used both.
> 
> I like both. I get the personal feeling that the treaded shoulder version is a *hair* more durable, but not by much.


Someone wrote in another thread that the wear out fast. How many miles do you get out of a rear tire and how much do you weigh? I weigh 190 lbs and I'm looking for a tire that I can get at least 2000 miles out of.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

mfdemicco said:


> Someone wrote in another thread that the wear out fast. How many miles do you get out of a rear tire and how much do you weigh? I weigh 190 lbs and I'm looking for a tire that I can get at least 2000 miles out of.


155 pounds and the last one I replaced had about 5K on the rear tire. I generally swap the front tire to the back, put a fresh one on the front and continue that cycle unless I flat something.

If you want something that wore out fast, the Michelin Pro 4s were junk. I loved the Pro 3s, HATE the Pro 4s.


----------

